

Rumor: 'Google Me' is a Facebook Killer - fname
http://gizmodo.com/5573953/rumor-google-rolling-out-google-me-their-facebook-killer-very-soon

======
vyrotek
Even if this is true and they launched with a product which had all of
Facebook's features and more... would you switch? Would you bother?

I sure hope Google will release something unique rather than another social
network site.

~~~
RDDavies
Probably wouldn't switch, unless it was a REALLY killer app.

The userbase is SO dedicated to Facebook, this is a LONG road for them to go.
I can't think of anything else they've done (other than GMail) where they've
moved a BIG userbase away from things they were already REALLY accustomed to.
GMail did so because it was RADICALLY better than any of the alternatives at
the time. What can really be RADICALLY better at what it does than facebook?

~~~
asimjalis
Google's original search product moved the big user base away from all the
other search engines like AltaVista, etc.

------
asimjalis
I shut down my Facebook account because of the psychotic way they handle user
privacy. I'll definitely give Google a shot and might keep using them if they
promise to not be evil.

------
sebastianavina
shit, I deleted my facebook account because I became addicted to stalking
almost everybody I know... with google me, it's going to be tougher to delete
it..

